# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjejeni ngjyren e kapeles

## pollozhani

Jan dhen  5 kapela, 3 te zinj  dhe 2 te bardh.
Tre persona  A, B, C, janë radhitur njeri pas tjetrit, ashtuqe A-ja shihte kapelat e B-së dhe  C-së
B-ja e sheh kapelen e C-së, ndërsa C-ja nuk i sheh kapelat e asnjerit.
Të gjith me radhë janë pyetur për ngjyrën e kapelës së vet.  A-ja pergjiget nuk e di,  B-ja nuk e di
C-ja pergigjet  e di.
Cfar ngjyrë ka kapela e C-së dhe si ka ardhur deri te përgjigjja????????

----------


## Tevelizori

ZI
te pergjigja e sakte ka ardhe, pasi qe i ka degjuar pergjigjet e A dhe B.

----------


## marsela

_Te zeze e ka..
Nese B dhe C do ti kishin kapelet te dy te bardha ather A do e kish gjetur qe vete kishte kapelen e zeze, se te bardha 2 jane.
I bie qe B dhe C ti kene ose te dy te zeza ose njeri te bardhe tjetri te zeze. Mirpo perderisa B nuk e gjeti dot c'kapele ka ne koke edhe pse pa C-ne i bie qe C te mos e kete te bardhe..Ndryshe B do ishte i sigurt qe e ka te zeze..(se po ta kish te bardhe do e kish gjetur A-ja)Po perderisa B nuk edi ngjyren i bie qe C ta ket kuptuar qe e ka te zeze..
Shpresoj te kem mundur ta shpjegoj, ndoshta ka dhe ndonje menyr me te thjesht arsyetimi po mua kjo me erdhi ne mend._

----------


## pollozhani

Jan dhen  5 kapela, 3 te zinj  dhe 2 te bardh.
Tre persona  A, B, C, janë radhitur njeri pas tjetrit, ashtuqe A-ja shihte kapelat e B-së dhe  C-së
B-ja e sheh kapelen e C-së, ndërsa C-ja nuk i sheh kapelat e asnjerit.
Të gjith me radhë janë pyetur për ngjyrën e kapelës së vet.  A-ja pergjiget nuk e di,  B-ja nuk e di
C-ja pergigjet  e di.
Cfar ngjyrë ka kapela e C-së dhe si ka ardhur deri te përgjigjja???????? 



Një ndihmë e vogël: 3 personat i kan dëgjuar përgjigjet e cdonjerit, dhe qe te 3 e kan ditur  se ka 3 kapela te zeza dhe 2 te bardha

----------


## dianausa

ketu keni  problemin dhe zgjidhjen por   :sarkastik:   ne anglisht  besoj do e kuptoni :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Ja po ju jap edhe une nje problem pak me klasik.

Si do te peshoje nje Ka te gjalle ne kandarin qe mate vetem deri ne 5kg, ndersa gjindesh ne nje ishull ne te cilin ka vetem rere, ndersa aty ke arritur me nje barke dhe lopate dhe me kaun hipur kuptohet. 

P.S.:
Mos tentoni te beni kurban kaun se nuk keni thike!

----------


## dianausa

do hipesh kaun ne barke vetem dhe do shikosh ku shkon niveli i ujit ne barke nga jashte 
pastaj  zbresim kaun dhe futim rere ne barke aq  sa te shkoje te i njeti nivel ku ishte i kaut 
   so


peshojme reren me peshore

----------


## zeuss

Miredita! :Lulja3:

----------

